# Fireplace Brooms & Dutch Oven Cooking



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Fireside cooking is back. We are getting more and more call for fireplace hearth brooms and dutch oven pot scrubbers. Here's a peek of what we've been making in our spare time. We also have beeswax candles. -Kevin


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

very beautiful


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I love them. Which one is for dusting the coals off of a dutch oven when cooking over coals?


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

depends how long your arms are,lol


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

You can use a cobweb broom for dusting ash. Broom corn is flammable like hay, so you want to make sure the embers aren't aglow.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Thought I would share this broom. It will fly twice as fast!


----------

